# Conexion de ordenador lejos del router



## rayko (Feb 12, 2009)

hola a todos,tengo dudas acerca de como conectar un ordenador que esta distanciado del router de mi casa(50-60 metros aproximadamente),yo queria hacerlo con el cable de ethernet directamente del router,pero me han dicho que hace caida tension y me iria super lento;luego por wifi no se si esa distancia me permitiria tener conexion a la señal,ya que hay paredes y  demas por medio,no se que  es mejor ,espero me podais orientar en algo ,saludos.


----------



## fbollini (Feb 12, 2009)

Hola, con cable UTP se puede extender hasta 100 metros, no lo probé pero tengo uno de 12 metros y nunca tuve problemas


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 12, 2009)

Efectivamente... un ethernet te cubre la distancia sin problemas.. yo si tuve posibilidad de probarlo a 50-60 metros y jala bastante bien..


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 12, 2009)

Yo ahorita te escribo de Internet inalambrico y el router esta al frente (en la casa de los vecinos) y compre 50mts de cable ethernet (nivel5) y ando igual o mejor que ellos en la velocidad (yo uso firefox, ellos no).

No hay problema compra el ethernet y haces la conexión, tengo un amigo que me asesoro en esto cuando estaba montando el Internet y me dijo que no afecta siempre y cuando la distancia no sea mayor de 100mts.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 12, 2009)

50 mtros no hay problema, siempre y cuando el cable sea de buena calidad y los terminales tambien,
tene en cuenta de que el cable no pase cerca de cables de alimentacion y si lo hace  que sea de forma perpendicular. tambien te afecta como en todo la interferencias electricas.

perdidas vas a tener , obiamente no es lo mismo que un cable de 1 mtro pero anda bien si la funcion es compartir internet. recorda sobre todo la calidad de los materiales.

Saludos. 

si el cable es blindado mejor.


----------



## Rick-10 (Feb 12, 2009)

Seria conveniente que compres cable UTP del tipo blindado que menciono "karapalida". Este se utiliza para exteriores, lleva un forro de aluminio y plastico en su interior, para evitar que se filtren ruidos. 
No tengo idea del precio del cable UTP en tu país, pero por aqui es bastante caro.
Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 12, 2009)

El cable blindado es algo caro; la relación de precio acá es que con 1 mts de blindado compras 3.2 mts de cable normal! 

Yo uso cable normal y lo tengo llevando sol y agua y me faltan 2 meses para cumplir un año en esa condición y hasta ahora nada de nada con el cablecito!


----------



## unleased! (Feb 13, 2009)

Normalmente no hace falta cable blindado, solo en casos de mucho ruido electrico.
Para conexión wifi esa distancia con router trucho de la compañía telefonica ni de broma. Lo que puedes hacer es, si el emisor y receptor estan a vista libre montarte un par de antenas direccionales y entonces si que puedes abarcar sin problemas esa distancia. Si eres un manitas las puedes hacer tu mismo. En esta pagina se indica la construccion de varias antenas:
http://foro.seguridadwireless.net/m...s/?PHPSESSID=2a990d46d52f3238b95e2fc0c17cb151

Yo me hice una omnidireccional con simple cable de 2.5mm y la verdad que va mejor que la que traia el adaptador de serie.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2009)

Si bién para intemperie debería ir cable blindado y además existe uno con tensor interno para tendido aéreo. Yo hace SIETE AÑOS que uso el común y sin ningún problema. Que sea UTP 5 que es para 100 mega hasta 100 metros, no el UTP 4 que es mas barato pero es para 10 mega. La teoría dice que cualquiera de los dos tiene mucho mas ancho de banda que la conexión a internet, pero comprá el 5.
Mis cables están a la intemperie, al sol y la lluvia y no han dado problemas, el único consejo es que no los tiendas colgando (se estiran y cortan por dentro), apoyalos sobre pared o precintalos a cables ya tendidos.
Si no tenés mas remedio, entonces compra alambre galvanizado de 2 mm y los juntás con precintos NEGROS cada 60 cms, no blancos que los quema el sol en meses.

suerte !


----------



## unleased! (Feb 14, 2009)

La diferencia del cable de utp 5 respecto al utp 4 es que el 5 tiene mas vueltas de trenzado por cada par en la misma longitud y cuantas mas vueltas, mas se reduce las capacidades parasitarias y mayor velocidad se puede conseguir con la misma atenuacion. Aqui el utp 4 hace unos años que por norma no se instala. Siempre se pone el utp5e (version mejorada del 5). Hay otras versiones que son el el utp6 que no está estandarizada y es muy cara, y la categoria 7 pero esta tiene un conector diferente al rj45 y su precio hace que se implemente mas la fibra optica.

Saludos!


----------



## Leon Elec (Feb 14, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> Normalmente no hace falta cable blindado, solo en casos de mucho ruido electrico.
> Para conexión wifi esa distancia con router trucho de la compañía telefonica ni de broma. Lo que puedes hacer es, si el emisor y receptor estan a vista libre montarte un par de antenas direccionales y entonces si que puedes abarcar sin problemas esa distancia. Si eres un manitas las puedes hacer tu mismo. En esta pagina se indica la construccion de varias antenas:
> http://foro.seguridadwireless.net/m...s/?PHPSESSID=2a990d46d52f3238b95e2fc0c17cb151
> 
> ...



Que buena página has posteado muy completo. Voy a crear una antena omnidireccional

Gracias.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 14, 2009)

Las antenas de esa pagina son muy buenas y muy bien explicadas pero tienes que hacerlas exactamente con las medidas indicadas para obtener buen rendimiento. Anduve hace algun tiempo tras los planos de una omni de 20db que alcanzaba la friolera de 1 kilometro a campo abierto pero los enlaces a los archivos originales ya se habian borrado  (maldito rapidshare y sus politicas :evil: )

Saludos!


----------



## Leon Elec (Feb 14, 2009)

Para ese tipo de antena de 20db ¿Se necesita un equipo especial o alcanza con la placa y el router? Si lo encuentras, please, subilo aquí también.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 15, 2009)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> Para ese tipo de antena de 20db ¿Se necesita un equipo especial o alcanza con la placa y el router? Si lo encuentras, please, subilo aquí también.



Segun indicaba el autor servia un router normal solo que a partir de metro y medio habia que enlazar la antena al receptor con cable coaxial de alta calidad debido a las perdidas pero como emisor valia un router de casa. Para aumentar el radio de accion y unir dos puntos a una distancia determinada se debe tener en cuenta tres cosas: Las perdidas de cables y empalmes, la potencia del emisor, y la ganancia de la antena. Da mejor resultado una buena antena con un emisor normal que un emisor potente con una mala antena.
Esta antena media sobre 2 metros y es necesario una para el emisor y otro para el receptor pero la pagina del autor ya no está dispnible ni tampoco los planos  
He visto una de 15db construida por zero, te paso los links:
Materiales:
http://www.zero13wireless.net/foro/showthread.php?t=5897
planos:
http://www.zero13wireless.net/foro/showthread.php?t=2796

No te puedo asegurar que funcione, la verdad sea dicha.
Además creo que una antena omnidireccional que sobrease los 12-15db ya no está permitida por la ley.

Si quieres unir dos puntos que siempre van a estar en el mismo lugar pues te recomiendo una direccional, tienen menos perdidas pero las tiene que orientar muy bien. Si quieres hasta 150 metros te vale la de bote, hasta unos 300 las de "tarterana". y para mas una yagui.

Si lo que en verdad lo que quieres es potencia es mejor y mas facil una parabolica:
Pequeña demostracion de una parabolica made in casa:

YouTube - Antena ParabÃ³lica WiFi

Construccion casera de antena wifi reciclando una parabolica vieja usando herramientas de ultima generacion (un cuchillo y cinta aislante) Muy bueno y facil de hacer, recomendado:

YouTube - Wiffy Extreme - WiFi Antenna

Enlace via wifi de 10km:

YouTube - Enlace Wireless 10 Km

Disculpa el discursillo      

Espero que te sirva de algo

saludos


----------



## Leon Elec (Feb 15, 2009)

Al contrario, gracias por el discurso.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Feb 6, 2019)

¿Cuál es mejor: UTP 5 o UTP 5e? He comprado 30m del de cat5 y no sé si irá igual que el de cat5e ¿Es bastante diferencia entre la transmisión y el precio de estos? Gracias muchachos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> ¿Cuál es mejor: UTP 5 o UTP 5e? He comprado 30m del de cat5 y no sé si irá igual que el de cat5e ¿Es bastante diferencia entre la transmisión y el precio de estos? Gracias muchachos.


Fijate acá: Información de Cables CAT5, CAT5e, CAT6, CAT7, CAT7a y Cat8 - Open Up
y acá: ¿Categoría 5, 5e, 6, 6a o 7? Este es el cable de red que deberías estar utilizando
Básicamente son lo mismo pero el 5e llega hasta 1 Gbps y además está reconocido como estándard.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Feb 6, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate acá: Información de Cables CAT5, CAT5e, CAT6, CAT7, CAT7a y Cat8 - Open Up
> y acá: ¿Categoría 5, 5e, 6, 6a o 7? Este es el cable de red que deberías estar utilizando
> Básicamente son lo mismo pero el 5e llega hasta 1 Gbps y además está reconocido como estándard.



Gracias y que signifique que llegue hasta 1Gbps?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Gracias y que signifique que llegue hasta 1Gbps?


Es la velocidad de transferencia máxima de datos de forma segura que admite el cable, seguramente muy muy superior a la de tu conexión de internet


----------

